# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  [Hỏi]: Bộ điều khiển EZMC36I xài với motor nào các bác?

## ghoang

Mới lượm được em này, thấy manual ghi có thể chạy P/D và dùng để điểu khiển Slider/Cylinder. Em muốn tìm motor nào có thể điều khiển bởi em này để chạy xem có dùng được việc gì không?
Mong các bác giúp em cái mã motor hoặc có motor bán cho em thì càng tốt ah.



Thanks

----------


## nhatson

con này vừa là drive vừa có thể tự chạy theo ctrinh, cụ phải kiếm được thanh trượt tích hợp motor và linear guide của nó nữa
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...HL-0121-4E.pdf

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Cảm ơn Nhatson đã nhiệt tình trả lời, hàng ngon rồi, em phải lên kế hoạch săn lùng thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Em có bộ linear actuator này, đang kiếm driver, hay là bác bán cho em đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ghoang

Bác chụp hình cái actuator cho em xem phát, Không tìm được chắc phải gả chồng cho em nó :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Có vẻ ko giống bác ợ, mặc dù cùng là limo

----------


## ít nói

> Có vẻ ko giống bác ợ, mặc dù cùng là limo


con này hình như apha step cụ à

----------


## nhatson

> con này hình như apha step cụ à


có thể bọn này dùng chung công nghệ, nhưng là dòng SP khác nhau, 1 thằng thì bán drive+motor
còn LIMO là dòng tích hợp drive+ actutor   :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> có thể bọn này dùng chung công nghệ, nhưng là dòng SP khác nhau, 1 thằng thì bán drive+motor
> còn LIMO là dòng tích hợp drive+ actutor  
> 
> b.r


em cắm driver thì phát hiện nó thuộc dòng apha đúng hơn là loại cho 110v . đã gặp 2 con và chạy nó rất tốt

----------


## Khánh Nam

em thấy input là 24V mà bác ít nói

----------


## hadenki

> Mới lượm được em này, thấy manual ghi có thể chạy P/D và dùng để điểu khiển Slider/Cylinder. Em muốn tìm motor nào có thể điều khiển bởi em này để chạy xem có dùng được việc gì không?
> Mong các bác giúp em cái mã motor hoặc có motor bán cho em thì càng tốt ah.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Giang
Cái loại của em 24V thì tìm motor Anpha loại 24V (ASM..-K) hy vọng sẽ dùng được
Cái driver này thường đi kèm có cái panel để lập trình cho nó (điều khiển robot, cắm vào Pendant), còn cắm vào PC thì phải có software (mua mới có)

----------


## ít nói

> Hi Giang
> Cái loại của em 24V thì tìm motor Anpha loại 24V (ASM..-K) hy vọng sẽ dùng được
> Cái driver này thường đi kèm có cái panel để lập trình cho nó (điều khiển robot, cắm vào Pendant), còn cắm vào PC thì phải có software (mua mới có)


Theo mình nghĩ ko chắc .ak apha có 4 dây động lực và 4 dây encoder .

----------


## hadenki

Kiểm tra kỹ thì đúng là loại step có đuôi encoder
Motor chắc khó kiếm đấy

----------


## ghoang

Motor 6 dây bao gồm cả thắng từ chắc là motor step 2 phase rồi, còn encoder 10 dây thì potay. tìm tài liệu chẳng thấy nói. cho em nó vào bảo tảng vậy :d

----------


## ghoang

> Hi Giang
> Cái loại của em 24V thì tìm motor Anpha loại 24V (ASM..-K) hy vọng sẽ dùng được
> Cái driver này thường đi kèm có cái panel để lập trình cho nó (điều khiển robot, cắm vào Pendant), còn cắm vào PC thì phải có software (mua mới có)


Chay giống driver thì không cần software và Panel đâu anh

----------


## nhatson

theo tài liệu thì bộ này chạy stepper motor

1. 6 dây em nghĩ có thể motor chạy unipolar
2. drive CÓ THỂ chạy tương tự alphastep nhưng ko dùng công nghệ feedback của alphastep mà dùng encoder INCR/ABS ( theo tài liệu là vậy)

theo tài liệu này có 2 lạoi, 1 loại chạy motor alphastep, 1 loại dùng step+encoder

http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...mo_catalog.pdf

loại dùng motor alphastep


b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## nhatson

loai step encoder


loại alphastep

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

6 dây trong đó có 2 dây là magnetic brake vì thế nó là 2 phase bipolar, để em căn cứ theo màu dây encoder rồi tra lại xem nó tương ứng encoder loại nào.

----------


## ít nói

> 6 dây trong đó có 2 dây là magnetic brake vì thế nó là 2 phase bipolar, để em căn cứ theo màu dây encoder rồi tra lại xem nó tương ứng encoder loại nào.


Vậy khả năng cao con apha ak sẽ chạy được vấn đề là ta cần mò dây,
Pác phải có 1 motor zin, cái này khó
Mượn 1 driver apha  họ ak kiểu như asm18a-k rồi tháo ra mò

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy khả năng cao con apha ak sẽ chạy được vấn đề là ta cần mò dây,
> Pác phải có 1 motor zin, cái này khó
> Mượn 1 driver apha  họ ak kiểu như asm18a-k rồi tháo ra mò


dòng EZ linear dùng motor giống alphastep, giắc cắm chuẩn alphastep, em nghĩ cắm chạy chẳng cần mò


b.r

----------


## ít nói

> dòng EZ linear dùng motor giống alphastep, giắc cắm chuẩn alphastep, em nghĩ cắm chạy chẳng cần mò
> 
> 
> b.r


Cua chủ thớt giắc khác à nha.

----------


## nhatson

> Cua chủ thớt giắc khác à nha.


jack khác <> ko phải alphastep

----------


## hadenki

Anh có 1 bộ đúng y chang của em luôn có cả actuator

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Anh có 1 bộ đúng y chang của em luôn có cả actuator


Pác tháo giúp xem motor đc ko à . tháo nốt cái đít sẽ lòi encoder ra pà vỡ ra vấn đề

----------

nhatson

----------


## hadenki

Theo như thực tế chụp lại thì nó dùng stepping motor 2 pha lưỡng cực
Encoder có 8 dây (A,B,Z) nhưng không tra được bao nhiêu pulse

----------

ít nói, ghoang, nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Theo như thực tế chụp lại thì nó dùng stepping motor 2 pha lưỡng cực
> Encoder có 8 dây (A,B,Z) nhưng không tra được bao nhiêu pulse


nhìn encoder kia vậy là cụ nhất sơn đừng nói như @ step nhé khí khí

----------


## nhatson

> nhìn encoder kia vậy là cụ nhất sơn đừng nói như @ step nhé khí khí


cụ xem lại post 17 của em nhé, em xem tài liệu thì thằng này có 2 dòng, 1 dòng dùng encoder, 1 dòng dùng alphstep, 
step encoder thì cụ handeki mói8  post, còn alphstep của cụ gamo

b.r

----------


## ghoang

> Theo như thực tế chụp lại thì nó dùng stepping motor 2 pha lưỡng cực
> Encoder có 8 dây (A,B,Z) nhưng không tra được bao nhiêu pulse


có cái gì đó chưa đúng motor 2 phase lưỡng cực trên actulator vậy sao trên driver lại có 6 chận vậy anh?

----------


## hadenki

Nó có 2 dây của brake

----------


## ghoang

> Nó có 2 dây của brake


Thanks anh về kiếm con motor PK264 và cái encoder nữa là nghịch được roài

----------

